# Allways looking for Inspiration.



## Graeme Edwards (17 Jun 2009)

Im currently on a drive to take more pictures.

Here is the results of a walk up to Swallow falls in North Wales. Me and the miss's did some scrambling to get to some spots.














Cheers.


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Jun 2009)

very nice pics graeme, the last one is milky milky   Its really nice up on the Llugwy, the light there is ace


----------



## AdAndrews (17 Jun 2009)

yea, last one is awesome, well all great pics really, well done mate


----------



## Simon D (17 Jun 2009)

Good work!!

I love the 2nd, it's natural. 

The 3rd is just a bit overdone in  my opinion, would be nicer to see _some_ flow without the white-out from it. Just my eye?

1st is good too, can see the flow of the water and the underlying rocks etc.


----------



## George Farmer (17 Jun 2009)

Crackin' stuff mate.  Really, really nice.  

I would have gone for a slightly quicker shutter on the 2nd to capture a little more detail in the water, but it's still an excellent composition.

Love the borders to the photos too.  Subtle and very effective.  A class-act.


----------



## Jase (17 Jun 2009)

Love the second pic Graeme. Just realised how badly I need to get out and about and take some pics


----------



## Graeme Edwards (17 Jun 2009)

Thanks guys, thats really kind of you.

Jase - Get out there mate, NOW!   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Crackin' stuff mate.  Really, really nice.
> 
> I would have gone for a slightly quicker shutter on the 2nd to capture a little more detail in the water, but it's still an excellent composition.
> 
> Love the borders to the photos too.  Subtle and very effective.  A class-act.



Cheers mate. 

You wouldn't believe how difficult that picture was. It was dark in the basin and getting the right exposure meant long shutter speeds, which gave you said results, so I had to use on camera flash which sorted it.

Slower shutter speed and no flash.




Cheers.


----------



## Jase (17 Jun 2009)

Bit dark for walking through the woods round here   I might be able to get out this weekend though, hopefully en route to my LFS


----------



## TDI-line (18 Jun 2009)

Great pics G-man.


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Jun 2009)

No2 is the billy business pal! Love them all but No2 is just so natural 8)


----------



## Joecoral (18 Jun 2009)

Some great shots there! I really like the first one


----------



## CeeBee (18 Jun 2009)

I'm liking the second one.

Trying the get that smokey look to the water is like the holy grail for me.  It's very tricky and usually results in me getting wet


----------



## Graeme Edwards (18 Jun 2009)

CeeBee said:
			
		

> I'm liking the second one.
> 
> Trying the get that Smokey look to the water is like the holy grail for me.  It's very tricky and usually results in me getting wet



A tripod or sturdy rock,  switch the camera flash of if using a compact shoot and scoot camera. If using an SLR, small apertures of around f22 will give you slow shutter speeds. Or use shutter priority and control your speed that way. The bualty of digital is a bad shot costs nothing, so take more.


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Jun 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> CeeBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also using a lower ISO.
I have yet to try taking some water pictures, will see if i can get to the peak disrict sometime


----------



## George Farmer (18 Jun 2009)

CeeBee said:
			
		

> Trying the get that smokey look to the water is like the holy grail for me. It's very tricky and usually results in me getting wet


I addition to Graeme's and Aaron's good advice you need to consider the lighting conditions.  

Shooting on a very bright day with little or no cover/shade will result in too fast a shutter speed to blur movement, even with small apertures (f/16+).  A small aperture is required to limit the light hitting the sensor, resulting in longer shutter speeds, which is what we need to blur movement.

If the light is still too excessive to enable long shutter speeds then ND (neutral density) filters will block light without degrading colour or clarity.  

The Nikon D40's lowest ISO is 200, where as most other DSLRs are 100,(or even 50) so you're at a slight disadvantage there, as you're exposures will be twice (or 4x) as fast given the same situation.

A tripod is essential really (if you don't have one), as you're aiming for shutter speeds possibly running into seconds and you won't be able to hold the camera still enough.

Also consider using mirror lock-up and self-timer or remote release to help eliminate camera shake further still.

Finally, I apologise if you knew most of that stuff already!


----------



## CeeBee (18 Jun 2009)

Thanks for all the advice and tips, chaps.  I've tried the ND filters, slow shutter speeds and using self timers - the problem I generally have is just getting pictures that are way over exposed.  What I need to do is get out there at dusk and try again.

This was the closest I ever got; 





I had another one taken on a beach, but I lost it after a hard drive crash.  One of these days, I'm heading over to the coast to catch the dawn and give it another go.


----------



## John Starkey (18 Jun 2009)

CeeBee said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the advice and tips, chaps.  I've tried the ND filters, slow shutter speeds and using self timers - the problem I generally have is just getting pictures that are way over exposed.  What I need to do is get out there at dusk and try again.
> 
> This was the closest I ever got;
> 
> ...



Hi cee bee,i must say it looks cool to me,
regards john


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 Jun 2009)

nice shot caroline.  Sunny days are a killer for slow water shots. Ideally it wil be overcast to get the light down or as george has said get an ND filter to go over the lens.

Also a circular polariser is very good for taking the reflection off the water so you can see the stones underwater


----------



## CeeBee (19 Jun 2009)

Thanks John and Stu - that was the only half way decent one out of many taken - it's still a long way from what I'd like to get though.  I've seen some awesome shots that people have taken on beaches, the water looks like dry ice.  If I ever manage to get one like that - I'll be very, very happy  8) 

I've got polariser for the D40 an ND filter for the other camera - I wonder if I could use the polariser and then somehow bodge the ND filter over the top with masking tape (the ND won't fit the D40)......

It's this sort of thinking that often gets expensive when I end up having buy replacements for the bits I've destroyed!


----------



## Themuleous (28 Jun 2009)

This one is proper awesome, mate.  Any chance I could have a copy of the original photo, I'd love a decent sized copy on my wall at work 






Have you seen the BBC Countryfile photo comp?  Wild and Wonderful is the theme, you can enter up to 4 photos, might be worth a punt?

http://www.bbccountryfilemagazine.com/p ... ompetition

Sam


----------

